# Animal Kingdom Lodge



## Heaps (Apr 7, 2010)

Just reserved an rci week at the Animal Kingdom Lodge for a week in Septmember in a STUDIO with savannah view.  I have a few questions as we are used to staying in 2br units with full kitchens, washer/dryers etc,....

1.  What is a 'partial' kitchen.  I am assuming a small dorm style fridge and a microwave?  

2.  Do they have washer/dryers anywhere on site to do laundry?  Travelling with a 3 and 5 year old I want to pack lite and do some clothes during the week.

3.  How are the restaurants for little kids?  I see alot of african themed food and that may not be so good for the kids.....What about the prices?  

4.  How is the transportation to and from the airport on the magical express and to the theme parks?  

Anything else you can think of for travelling with a 3 and 5 year old and staying in the studio unit?

I'm sure I'll think of more questions....thanks in advance!


----------



## logan115 (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out the info on allears from this link, should give you an idea of what you'll have for/in the room.

http://allears.net/acc/g_aklv.htm

You can also check out Mouseowners.com for more info, they'll be able to tell you just about anything if you can't get the info here on TUG.

There are places to do laundry on-site, but not sure whethere you're at Kidani or Jambo.

Don't have personal experience with the restaurants, but will be able to comment on that soon as we'll be at AKV in exactly 1 month and we have a 6 and 1 yo.

We've used the magical express (to/from airport) several times and like it for the ease of use, just make sure you have your essentials and a change of clothes/swimsuits in your carryon as you're bags will be several hours behind you.  I've never rented a car when we've stayed on-site and don't have any horror stories, but if you're going in September it should be a slower season so I wouldn't expect you to have issues either.

Enjoy !

Chris


----------



## Whirl (Apr 7, 2010)

See my answers imbedded in your quote below.



Heaps said:


> Just reserved an rci week at the Animal Kingdom Lodge for a week in Septmember in a STUDIO with savannah view.  I have a few questions as we are used to staying in 2br units with full kitchens, washer/dryers etc,....
> 
> 1.  What is a 'partial' kitchen.  I am assuming a small dorm style fridge and a microwave?
> 
> ...


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 7, 2010)

1.  What is a 'partial' kitchen.  I am assuming a small dorm style fridge and a microwave?  

also a toaster and coffeemaker (with only a starter pack of coffee).

2.  Do they have washer/dryers anywhere on site to do laundry?  Travelling with a 3 and 5 year old I want to pack lite and do some clothes during the week.

all of the DVC/timeshare rooms at the AKL/jambo house are on the 5th floor - the laundry on the 5th floor should be accessible with your room key.

not sure if you are in the kidani building, but laundry rooms are available there also.

3.  How are the restaurants for little kids?  I see alot of african themed food and that may not be so good for the kids.....What about the prices?  

mara is probably your best bet as fast food type option.

i love boma for dinner but boma for breakfast might be better suited to 3-5 yr old crowd.

if you can get away from the kids for a couple of hours, jiko is expensive but excellent.

disney food is expensive - but you're not far from off-site options if you have a car.

4.  How is the transportation to and from the airport on the magical express and to the theme parks?  

i liked magical express the one time i used it.  i carried my luggage off myself though.

AKV is a long way from the MK - at least 15-20 minutes on the bus, IIRC.  other parks are closer.

i prefer to use the onsite buses, but if you're impatient, renting a car gives you a little more control...


----------



## Dukevrj (Apr 7, 2010)

Heaps,

How do you know that you have  a savannah view?  I also have an RCI exchange for a studio, but for the second week in October.  My confirmation has the address for Kidani but did not specify what view. When I called Member Services they told me initially all RCI exchange reservations are standard view, but can call closer to arrival date and request savannah view.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 7, 2010)

My BWV studio had all that was mentioned for the other studios:
MiniFridge
Microwave
Small sink
Toaster
Coffee Maker
2 or 3 PAPER bowls
several pieces of plastic silverware (the cheap flimsy kind).

There were NO microwave containers. If it didn't come in a container to heat in a microwave, the only thing was the coffee pot or the onetime use 4 ounce paper bowls. I was there by myself and dreaded a week of trying to cook anything.  I could have killed for a 2 cup measuring cup and a large bowl with a lid ... which I will pack next time.


----------



## Santina (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 1 bedroom for August. How do you know what building you are in and view


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 7, 2010)

If your confirmation has an ST in it it means standard either parking lot or pool view, but if it has SAV in it it means savanah view.   We just got back had a 1 bedroom Sunset savanah view and it was wonderful.  I did the online check in and asked for a room high floor and close to lobby and that is exactly what I received.   I could have watched the giraffes all day, they were lovely!!  The resort is beautiful, the only thing that drove me a little nuts was how dark the bathrooms are.  The lighting is not good for applying makeup.


----------



## Santina (Apr 7, 2010)

How do you check in online. I guess we have a standard view. Maybe I can request view?


----------



## Heaps (Apr 8, 2010)

Excellent.  Thanks for the great responses.  We have done the disney, seaworld, universal in the past and actually just looking to chill out and play in the pool most of the week.  My question now is.....if staying at the AKL, how are the pools?  Pictures look nice and I see they have zero entry which will be great.  Any personal experience with the pools or on site activities for the kids would be great.  

Also, are you able to visit the other resort pools?  I know it sounds crazy, but we'd consider taking a bus to another pool to hang out and get some lunch if the pools are that nice at one of the other resorts.  Again, we just love lounging in the sun, swimming, and goofing around....


----------



## elaine (Apr 8, 2010)

*AKV*

No, you may not visit other pools, other than Jambo and Kidani at AKV.  You may only "pool hop" ifyou aer a DVC member staying on your own points.  Jambo has many kids' activities--they will give you a list when  ou check in.  At Kidani, there is a community hall (big playroom) with activities all day, plus you can go and play the wii, color, etc. anytime--my kids love it--they would stay for hours.  It is in a place with a nice svannah view for grown-ups.  It is not a drop-off, parents must stay. Jambo has a nightly kids club/babysitting/fun night for about $30 per kid. Take binoculars if you have them. have fun. elaine


----------



## Heaps (Apr 9, 2010)

Duke - My confirmation is for STSAVFR.  I called and the ST stands for STUDIO.  SAV is Savannah view.  FR is Friday check in in.  Also, Kidani and Jambo and different addresses and my confirmation address is for Kidani.  This is exactly what we hoped for!!!


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

On our welcome check in package it gave a list of dates and resorts that Pool hopping is not allowed due to I guess capacity.  No one every asked us for ID at the Kidani or Jambo pools.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 9, 2010)

Heaps said:


> Excellent.  Thanks for the great responses.  We have done the disney, seaworld, universal in the past and actually just looking to chill out and play in the pool most of the week.  My question now is.....if staying at the AKL, how are the pools?  Pictures look nice and I see they have zero entry which will be great.  Any personal experience with the pools or on site activities for the kids would be great.
> 
> Also, are you able to visit the other resort pools?  I know it sounds crazy, but we'd consider taking a bus to another pool to hang out and get some lunch if the pools are that nice at one of the other resorts.  Again, we just love lounging in the sun, swimming, and goofing around....



If you'd like to see some pictures of the pool and the kids play area that I took on my last trip to Kidani check them out here:  

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29625

The pool is great.  Not as crowded as Jambo house and zero entry so nice for the kids and the adults.  They've got a nice pool bar also at Kidani.

I think as long as you don't try to get into Stormalong Bay and Contemporary you can pool hop.  The Disney workers don't study your card they just want to see if you are a guest or not if they even bother to check which I would say that unless you are going during peak kid times they won't.  They have towels available at the pool at all the DVC resorts so you don't have to schlep any towels with you.  



Heaps said:


> Duke - My confirmation is for STSAVFR.  I called and the ST stands for STUDIO.  SAV is Savannah view.  FR is Friday check in in.  Also, Kidani and Jambo and different addresses and my confirmation address is for Kidani.  This is exactly what we hoped for!!!




You are going to love Kidani. :whoopie:  Everything is so nice and new. 

Sanaa is a nice restaurant and has a great view of the Savannah but the food I'm not sure is very kid friendly.  Lots of curries and spices that I doubt most American kids would be comfortable eating.  They have a free culinary tour at around 3pm a few days a week and they give you some samplings so you can decide if you want to have dinner there or not.  We were the only ones on the tour the day I did the tour and we got to meet one of the chefs.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 10, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> ...
> There were NO microwave containers. If it didn't come in a container to heat in a microwave, the only thing was the coffee pot or the onetime use 4 ounce paper bowls. I was there by myself and dreaded a week of trying to cook anything.  I could have killed for a 2 cup measuring cup and a large bowl with a lid ... which I will pack next time.


The lack of real dishes in the studios is a definite complaint! I'm heard it many times on the DISboards.

I'm not sure, but housekeeping might have been able to bring you a few items, such as a bowl and measuring cup.  I have requested things such as a flower vase, and if they have it, they will let me use it for the week.


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 10, 2010)

Our 1 bedroom also did not contain a blender, which was a real pain as I couldn't make my own pina colodas or daquiris.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 11, 2010)

schiff1997 said:


> Our 1 bedroom also did not contain a blender, which was a real pain as I couldn't make my own pina colodas or daquiris.



I didn't even check for a blender.  

We went to the pool bar.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Apr 11, 2010)

We had breakfast at Boma this am and there were a lot of kids there.  They had a small area of African breakfast but the rest of it was very american and very good!!  Scrambled eggs, a large pastry assortment, bread, bagles, pancakes, bacon, sausage, waffles, assorted fruit, sliced turkey and ham and much more.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 11, 2010)

schiff1997 said:


> Our 1 bedroom also did not contain a blender, which was a real pain as I couldn't make my own pina colodas or daquiris.


I always ask for a blender when I stay at DVC resorts, and housekeeping has always given me one, no problem. I haven't stayed at AKL, but I'd assume they'd have blenders available. I think the main reason DVC doesn't generally put blenders in the kitchens is that the kitchens are so small.


----------



## RumpleMom (Apr 12, 2010)

You will have no need to pool hop to another resort.  The pools at both Jambo House and Kidani are beautiful.

Read the information given at check-in to see the list of activities at the resort. We went to a very interesting presentation by a person whose homeland is Botswana.

We really enjoyed using the night vision goggles to see animals at night.


----------



## Dukevrj (Apr 12, 2010)

Heaps,

Go figure, I was looking at my RCI confirmation and is different from yours.  It reads: STU 4/2 FR 1 Bath P.  I am assuming the P is a code for the type of view I was assigned?


----------



## logan115 (Apr 12, 2010)

Quick question on the supplies at Kidani, do they have salt and pepper there already, or do you need to buy it if you want it ?

We'll be ordering groceries and am not sure whether or not I need to get this.  Not sure if it matters, but we'll be in a 2BR unit.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Heaps (Apr 12, 2010)

*Room Location?*

All right...next question.  Anyone have a suggestion for a central room location to request for a studio savannah view?  We would like to be centrally located to everything, but being close to the pool would be more important than being close to the Jambo house if that makes a difference?  Suggestions?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 12, 2010)

> I was looking at my RCI confirmation


Points, or Weeks?


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 12, 2010)

I requested high floor room Sunset savanah (I wanted to see the giraffes) and very close to lobby.  Upon check in this is exactly what I received.  Wonderful view.   To get to the pool we had to exit at the front lobby and walk the path to the pool.  I think this is what everyone has to do, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 13, 2010)

*No Salt and Pepper!*

DVC almost never has salt and pepper. I used to order the "picnic" salt and pepper from WeGoShop BEFORE I got our Owner's Locker which we keep in Orlando for our trips to WDW. 

If you are planning on visiting WDW on a regular basis, I highly recommend Owner's Locker. I have had mine for about 4 years and 10 trips. It is a big plastic box that stays in a climate controlled storage facility and is delivered to our resort at the beginning of each trip and is picked up at the end. We have a whole assortment of things in it: salt, pepper, oregano, basil, thyme, rosemary, curry powder and seasoned salt, full size laundry detergent, softenener, shampoo, conditioner, Qtips, cotton balls, band aids, a whole pharmacy of over the counter medications: aspirin, pepto, mylanta, immodium AD, tylenol, motrin, neosporin, blister packs, ace bandage, 3 full size sun blocks, scrunchis, hairbrush (I am always forgetting mine), toothbrushes, dental floss, toothpaste and a waterpik. Oh, and 2 fanny packs because we don't use them anywhere else and 4 ponchoes for rainy days. Zip Lock Bags and a 2 cup measuring cup *which is what made me think of this.

I know that there is more in there, but I have not been to WDW since January 2009 - my first trip home is scheduled for June, 2010!

elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 13, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> DVC almost never has salt and pepper. I used to order the "picnic" salt and pepper from WeGoShop BEFORE I got our Owner's Locker which we keep in Orlando for our trips to WDW.
> 
> If you are planning on visiting WDW on a regular basis, I highly recommend Owner's Locker. I have had mine for about 4 years and 10 trips. It is a big plastic box that stays in a climate controlled storage facility and is delivered to our resort at the beginning of each trip and is picked up at the end. We have a whole assortment of things in it: salt, pepper, oregano, basil, thyme, rosemary, curry powder and seasoned salt, full size laundry detergent, softenener, shampoo, conditioner, Qtips, cotton balls, band aids, a whole pharmacy of over the counter medications: aspirin, pepto, mylanta, immodium AD, tylenol, motrin, neosporin, blister packs, ace bandage, 3 full size sun blocks, scrunchis, hairbrush (I am always forgetting mine), toothbrushes, dental floss, toothpaste and a waterpik. Oh, and 2 fanny packs because we don't use them anywhere else and 4 ponchoes for rainy days. Zip Lock Bags and a 2 cup measuring cup *which is what made me think of this.
> 
> ...



I've don't think I've ever seen salt and pepper at a DVC(10 trips also). But then again I haven't looked that hard either! We just do breakfast/snacks or take out in the room.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 14, 2010)

I keep salt and pepper and other spices in my Owner's Locker.


----------

